# Volunteering for Recon during ITB



## GhillieDude08 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello i'm currently in the enlistment process for the Marines; and i already took the ASVAB. I just have to go back to medical to get cleared for my ingrown toenail that i had. I going to take a 03xx contract once i fully enlist into the Marine Corps. My question is will I most likely be able to take the Recon indoc at ITB or is it a hit and miss to be able to take the indoc. Sorry if i sound stupid, i tried finding it on SS and other sites before i asked.


----------



## AKkeith (Nov 25, 2015)

I can tell you back in 2009 they allowed almost anyone who volunteered, to try out. With the exception of some weapons guys and security forces.


----------



## GhillieDude08 (Nov 25, 2015)

AKkeith said:


> I can tell you back in 2009 they allowed almost anyone who volunteered, to try out. With the exception of some weapons guys and security forces.


Thank you for the reply.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 25, 2015)

Ghillie....  attention to detail will serve you well, try to make sure you use proper grammar, spelling, punctuation and capitalization in future posts.  That attention to detail will make you look and sound more professional, which is a good thing.  Drive on.


----------



## GhillieDude08 (Nov 25, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Ghillie....  attention to detail will serve you well, try to make sure you use proper grammar, spelling, punctuation and capitalization in future posts.  That attention to detail will make you look and sound more professional, which is a good thing.  Drive on.


Sorry I figured I had a couple grammatical errors.


----------



## Brandon E (Dec 5, 2015)

They will let you volunteer once you arrive to ITB. They have now opened it up to MCT for volunteers also. You'll spend a few weeks in MART and then class up with BRPC. Be able to tread water (egg-beat) in cammies for an hour or so. You will only have a few weeks after arriving to MART to prep.


----------



## GhillieDude08 (Dec 6, 2015)

Brandon E said:


> They will let you volunteer once you arrive to ITB. They have now opened it up to MCT for volunteers also. You'll spend a few weeks in MART and then class up with BRPC. Be able to tread water (egg-beat) in cammies for an hour or so. You will only have a few weeks after arriving to MART to prep.


Thank you.


----------



## tlock96 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello all I am a current poolee with a HZ (Reconnaissance) contract, and I am going to boot camp in about 4 weeks (Feb. 8).

Brandon E said that recon hopefuls will be sent to MART then to BRPC. However I can not help but ask if MART is still around, after having read the article about the Marine that drowned, and how the Corps will be doing away with MART.
Also any tips would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brandon E (Jan 18, 2016)

There are still Marines Awaiting Recon Training.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 27, 2016)

You can now volunteer for Recon at SOI on the east coast and the Marine Corps will pay for you to fly to the west coast and try out for Recon.  You're welcome.  Don't say that Shadowspear.com never did anything for you.


----------



## GhillieDude08 (Feb 27, 2016)

Teufel said:


> You can now volunteer for Recon at SOI on the east coast and the Marine Corps will pay for you to fly to the west coast and try out for Recon.  You're welcome.  Don't say that Shadowspear.com never did anything for you.


You won't catch me saying that. Thank you for the response.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 27, 2016)

Outstanding,  just outstanding.

Current and future young Devils - Semper Fi means something to a Marine - what just happened here is a prime example.


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 27, 2016)

Teufel said:


> You can now volunteer for Recon at SOI on the east coast and the Marine Corps will pay for you to fly to the west coast and try out for Recon.  You're welcome.  Don't say that Shadowspear.com never did anything for you.





GhillieDude08 said:


> You won't catch me saying that. Thank you for the response.



When I went through, I rarely got any guidance from the leadership, until after I demonstrated myself.

@GhillieDude08, I won't out Teufel, but you just got some guidance for someone high in the pecking order at Force Recon.  That is awesome.


----------



## GhillieDude08 (Jul 21, 2016)

**UPDATE** I recently swore into the Marine Corps yesterday. I'll go to bootcamp in November. I will select an 03xx contract come Sunday and tryout for Recon if I can during ITB.


----------



## AWP (Jul 22, 2016)

GhillieDude08 said:


> **UPDATE** I recently swore into the Marine Corps yesterday. I'll go to bootcamp in November. I will select an 03xx contract come Sunday and tryout for Recon if I can during ITB.



Someone returned with an update? Good on you for that and it may help others.

Once you make it through Recruit Training feel free to post in the post your progress thread.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 22, 2016)

Best of luck! Everyday is a selection and every task is a test. Earn your place every day and never quit.


----------



## GhillieDude08 (Jul 22, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Someone returned with an update? Good on you for that and it may help others.
> 
> Once you make it through Recruit Training feel free to post in the post your progress thread.


Thank you. I'll make sure of it. November will come faster than I think.


----------



## GhillieDude08 (Jul 22, 2016)

Teufel said:


> Best of luck! Everyday is a selection and every task is a test. Earn your place every day and never quit.


Thank you. I appreciate all the information and help you guys have given me since joining this site. My current PFT is 16 pullups, max on crunches, 19:48 on the 3 mile run.


----------

